# my siamese cats



## emilie

Sassy shes a 15 yo seal point siamese cat, i got her when i was 3 



















Meka a blue point siamese cat and shes 7










Anoush a blue point siamese cat and shes 6, meka's sister but a year younger


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Beautiful kitties! The sisters look identical. I would have thought those pictures were of the same cat!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

They are BEAUTIFUL!!!

I had a Siamese that looked JUST LIKE your Sassy......but I realized that they are not my kind of cat!:wink: They are still my favorite breed to look at though...and of course to sing the "SI-A-MESE" song!!!:tongue:


----------



## emilie

lol yup they look the same but meka is a little bigger then anough, and you really have to like cats that miow with them because they can have a hole conversation with you  and meka has a "miowing button" lol thats what i call it, you just touch her on her belly and she miows lol


----------



## cprcheetah

They are SOOOOOOOOO beautiful! I'm partial to siamese, have always had at least 1, right now I have 1 & 1/2 lol, Munchie who is a dark seal point, and his 1/2 brother who lives in my basement because he is kind of a permanent foster, and attacks the crap out of my other cats so he has to live in 'solitary' lol. He's a seal point too. I had a beautiful blue point again Munchie's 1/2 brother but he passed away due to a heart defect. I love meezers!


----------



## Maxy24

Sassy looks awesome, I see a lot of older cats who looks like they're wasting away-no muscle mass, very thin, but she looks great.

However I am in love with blue points, having two of my own, and yours are just beautiful. I really like they're type too, they're heads have an obvious wedge without being extreme. They don't look like the moderns but don't look like a lot of the appleheads who basically look like you're average tabby cat with points. I'm in love.


An that last picture LOL, explains it all doesn't it?


----------



## emilie

Thanks everyone  sassy gets enough exercise shes quite healthy no problems at all and the white hair on her face just started to apear. i also like their type, its not so pointy looking but my aunt bought mekas sister fromt the same litter and her face is more pointed and shes more slim. i love siamese cats thats all i have ever had all my life lol


----------

